# Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?



## kati48268 (1. November 2011)

Habe für's Onlinemagazin einen Bericht über meinen absoluten Lieblingsköder für Karpfen & Friedfische verfasst: 
Forelliteig!

Wer von euch nutzt den auch? Erfahrungen? Erfolge, Mißerfolge? Tuning- od. Alternativ-Vorschläge?
Bin gespannt |bla:


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Hallo Kati,
ich nutze das Zeug auch - allerdings nicht als Hakenköder, sondern als Bestandteil des Feederfutters. Als Hakenköder nehm ich dann halt Maden oder Mistwürmer. 

Auch mische ich Futterpellets gerne unter das Karpfenfutter (z.B. Hartmais). Diese Futterpellets lösen sich schön auf und locken Fisch wie Hölle... 

Drauf gekommen bin ich per Zufall... ich hatte kein Futter mehr und hab dann notgedrungen zwei Hand voll Futterpellets dem Dosenmais beigemischt... mit durchschlagendem Erfolg!


----------



## Rotauge (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Hallo Kati,

hast einen sehr schönen Artikel geschrieben. Ich werde das im nächsten Jahr mal ausprobieren. Ich angle am liebsten mit Bienenmaden oder auch künstlichen Maden und vor allen Dingen, wenn es denn erlaubt ist, mit dem Spinner Mepps Black Fury.


----------



## schorle (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Hallo,
ja Teig auf Basis von Pelletmehl ist schon ein Klasse Köder. ich setze diese Teige gerne in Verbindung mit "the Method" ein. Damit mir die Kleinfische den Hakenköder nicht zu schnell zerpflücken und um auch Distanzwürfe zu überstehen strumpfe ich den Hakenköder ein.
Verfeinert werden meine Teige mit Liquids, Gewürzen und Mehlen. Hier konnte ich bei Zutaten wie Knobiepulver, Chillieflocken oder auch Robin Red gute Erfolge auf Großbrassen und Karpfen verbuchen. Zum Scheienfischen mische ich gerne Blutmehl bei. Beim verwenden von Ölen im Teig lässt die Bindung recht stark nach, hier steure ich gegen indem ich den Teig mit Eiern an Stelle von Wasser anmische.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

danke für den schönen Bericht, das probier ich nächstes Jahr mal aus


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Blöde Frage: Aber warum sich die Arbeit machen und aus den Pellets nen Teig machen wenn man sie genauso direkt als Hakenköder verwenden kann?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Vorteile die der Teig gegenüber den puren Pellets hat, die ich vllt einfach nicht sehe oder verstehe????

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Die Frage ist gar nicht blöd, sondern berechtigt. Ich musste zunächst mal überlegen, bis ich antworte, damit ich keinen Unsinn schreibe 

Zunächst sind die Pellets natürlich klein. Klar, nehmen auch große Fische diese kl. Futterbröckchen auf, aber den Teigklumpen kann ich so groß gestalten wie ich möchte. Ich forme meist recht dicke Klumpen, die schon einem 18er/20er Boilie entsprechen. Auch damit fange ich Schleien, sogar Rotaugen & -federn, dann jedoch selektiv dicke Fische. Die kleineren Weißfische knabbern nur an dem recht großen Knödel herum. Die kriegt man natürlich mit kleineren Haken und Bällen eher; Weißfische in KöFi-Größe kriege ich aber besser mit Maden.

Natürlich kann man auch mit einem größeren Pellet als Köder auf einem Forelliteppich fischen, mache ich auch recht oft. Dann nehme ich gerne die oder die; gibt's beide in mehreren Größen. 
Da, wo die Nachteile von Teig deutlich werden (weitere Entfernung, Strömung, mögliches längeres Liegenlassen des Köders, usw.) fische ich die Pellets mit Grund- & Selbsthakmontage (geht natürlich auch anders).
Brassen & Karpfen fange ich auf diese Art auch gut, im Nahbereich mit dem Teig jedoch gefühlt etwas besser.
Bei Schleien bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher, dass Teig der bessere Köder ist.

Das sich sogar Weissfische solch große Teigklumpen reinpfeifen, liegt wohl an einem weitern Vorteil von Teig: er ist weich. Auch im Hochzeitalter der Boilies behaupte ich einfach mal, Friedfische stehen auf weiche Köder!

Letztendlich liegt der größte Vorteil von Teig wohl darin, dass er sich schneller auflöst als Pellets; er gibt Lockstoffe schneller ab.


----------



## daci7 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Forelli war noch da, Teig ist jetzt im Kühlschrank - wehe dir es beißt nichts!


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Daci, man muß trotzdem angeln können. Das ist kein Zaubertrank, der aus einem Iggy Pop einen Hulk Hogan macht


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Daci, man muß trotzdem angeln können. Das ist kein Zaubertrank, der aus einem Iggy Pop einen Hulk Hogan macht


 
Dann ist das wohl doch nichts für mich  Muss ich den Teig wohl selbst essen ... 
:q


----------



## Lütten (3. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

|good:

eben noch miesepetrig den kaffee geschlürft und schon wieder am schmunzeln #6

mehr davon !


----------



## Tschiko (3. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

geile sache#6 ich liebe dieses zeug:k echt top der tip :l


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Danke.
Hätte das vielleicht im Sommer einstellen sollen, denn jetzt ist bei mir und wohl bei einigen anderen, die den Stinketeig viell. gerne testen würden, die Friedfischsaison so gut wie gegessen.
Oder geht von euch noch großartig einer Friedfisch ansitzen?

Karpfen, Schleie, etc. tu ich jetzt mir nicht an. Bis zum Frühjahr geht's auf Hecht, Zander & Barsch, so dass ich meinen Friedfischkrams langsam in den Keller räume.
Ausnahme sind natürlich KöFis und gezieltes Rotaugenangeln im Winter, aber da fische ich mit Hanf, selbstgebastelten Mini-Hanf-"Boilies", Mistwurm & Made.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

So mache ich das auch.#6

Die warme Jahreshälfte für Friedfische und die kalte für Raubfisch.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Wieso? Jetzt kommt die beste Döbelzeit und die stehen sehr wohl auf Teige. Vor allem auf die, mit den ganz deftigen Aromen. Leber, Knoblauch, Stinkerkäse, Fischsauce, etc..

Durch wohldosierte Zugabe von reinem Weizenkleber (Gluten) sind solche Teige schön gummiartig zu machen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Ja schon. 
Die beißen (hier) im Sommer ebensogut. Jetzt geht es Hecht und Barsch an die Schuppen.

Das ist ja auch nicht Gesetz sondern nur Tendenz und schließt gelegentliches "Fremdgehen" nicht aus.:q

#h


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Döbel... ja. Hab ich mir fast jeden Herbst vorgenommen, die auch mal im Winter anzugehen. 
Natürlich Ruten immer schön parat gemacht, Hühnerleber, Ölsardinen, Frühstücksfleisch, usw. eingekauft - und dann den Ar*** nie wirklich dazu hochgekriegt & all das Zeugs selber gemampft. |uhoh:

Ist einfach eine mega ätzende Jahreszeit. Fährst morgens im Dunkeln zur Maloche, kommst abends im Dunkeln wieder.

Ich schreib mir für diesen Winter "Döbel" mal mit "!" auf den Zettel. Aber eigentlich bin ich dafür, den Winterschlaf einzuführen!

Nachtrag: 
Hab Gluten noch nie im Teig verarbeitet. Immer wieder von gelesen, aber verdödelt. Muss ich mal mit exoerimentieren. Kriegt man das im Supermarkt? Wie würdest du das mit dem o.g. Forellimehl verarbeiten, Andal?


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Jaja ... ich konnte am Samstag übrigens eine Schleie mit knapp über 40 cm mit dem Teig erwischen. Ansonsten ging nicht viel, außer nem guten Sonnenbrand =)
Naja, ich hab noch ein wenig übrig, der wird nächste Woche verbraten und dann gehts auch nurnoch auf Raubzeug :m


----------



## Sascha89 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

klingt echt interessant die sache mit dem forelliteig, hatte zwar schon öfters pellets mit im futter aber auf die idee daraus nen teig zu machen kam ich bis jetz nicht. werd ich donnerstag wohl mal ausprobieren. was könnte man noch als aroma in dieser jahreszeit für karpfen oder brassen beimengen?

lg sascha


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Ich hab Austernsoße vom Asiamann dazu gegeben und noch ein paar Löffelchen Salz reingemixt.


----------



## Sascha89 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

hm...hab noch so ne thai-chilli-sauce zuhause, vielleicht stehn die fischis ja auf scharf?! 
aber werd wohl eine hälfte des teigs ohne zusatz machen und eine mit, mal schauen.


----------



## Sascha89 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

so teig für morgen ist vorbereitet.
habs auch mal probiert mit dem auflösen im wasser, klappt wunderbar. einfach pellets (möglichst klein) auf einen teller oder in eine schüssel geben, ein WENIG kochendes wasser drauf, kurz einziehen lassen und die pellets mit einem löffel zu brei vermantschen. dann paniermehl ( habe auch ein wenig normales mehl genommen) dazu, durchkneten und wasser dazu....das ganze so lange bis die gewünschte konsitenz erreicht ist.
zum schluss habe ich noch ein paar wenige watte fasrern mit eingearbeitet für den halt am haken.
dann bin ich mal gespannt auf morgen ob ich damit auch was fange :m


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

@Sascha89
Na dann mal viel Erfolg. 
Bin schon gespannt ob du Fänge vermelden kannst


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Und ich richte mal ein Tipp-Spendenkonto ein...

Daci, wat nehm ich denn bloß pro cm Schleie? |kopfkrat
Aber du hattest ja auch noch was gut bei mir. |wavey:


----------



## Siever (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Natürlich Ruten immer schön parat gemacht, Hühnerleber, Ölsardinen, Frühstücksfleisch, usw. eingekauft - und dann den Ar*** nie wirklich dazu hochgekriegt & all das Zeugs selber gemampft. |uhoh:



Das erklärt die Blähungen beim Nachtnageln

@Kati: Ganz ehrlich, im Herbst und Winter habe ich gute Döbel auch mit Dosenmais am Haar ganz gut gefangen. Und das nicht mal tief. Gestern habe ich 2 Kapitale Döbel am Ufer entlang ziehen sehen. Es lohnt sich also noch oder erst recht, auf Döbel los zu ziehen!

Du solltest deinen Teig besser vermarkten und mit den großen Futterherstellern dieser Welt zusammenarbeiten. Ich sehe dich schon auf einem eigenen Messestand. Da gibt`s dann Kaffee (oder wahlweise Schnaps), Dosenbier und KATIs SALMO-BOOST-PASTRY für den erfolgreichen Ansitz oder so... .


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Und mein Kumpel, von dem ich die Idee abgekupfert habe (siehe Artikel), verklagt mich dann wegen Patentschutz.
Wobei die wirklich guten Ideen/Geschäfte i.dR. alle irgendwo geklaut wurden :q

Döbel sind hier (Ems Höhe Greven) einfach nicht so ein Thema, wie z.B. an der Ruhr. Nehme mir aber vor, es diesen Winter doch mal wieder zu machen.

Die Konzentration auf Raubfische hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass die Zeit zum Angeln im Winter natürlich rapide abnimmt. Unter der Woche geht nix, am Wochenende bleib ich bei totalem Dreckswetter auch lieber daheim ...oder an der Theke.
Karpfen im Winter hab ich beispielsweise auch mal gefangen, aber das ist für mich einfach kein 'klassischer' Zielfisch in dieser Zeit.
Ausnahme: Rotaugen! Da kann man im Winter die Dicken wirklich gut fangen und sie sehen auch irgendwie schöner aus als im Sommer. Da nehm ich aber lieber tierische Köder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



Siever schrieb:


> *Das erklärt die Blähungen beim Nachtnageln*.




Ihr ollen Ferkel.#t

Naja, eigentlich hätte ich es mir ja denken können.:q:q:q:q

Glückwunsch!:vik::vik::vik:

Wie lange wolltet ihr das eigentlich geheim halten???|kopfkrat


----------



## Siever (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Oh nein|kopfkrat Immer diese "Freud`schen Versprecher"... .
Hört sich wirklich nicht so schön an... .

|sagnixmehr... .


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Ich habe sowohl euren Dialog, als auch die beiden Einzelmeldungen "wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen" :q:q:q


Siever schrieb:


> Das erklärt die Blähungen beim Nachtnageln





kati48268 schrieb:


> Nehme mir aber vor, es diesen Winter doch mal wieder zu machen.




:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Siever (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Um es mit Tincas Worten zu sagen:
duck und wech... |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

_Siever! _|motz:
_Wat has denn da wieder angerichtet?_
|splat2:


----------



## PaddyLXG (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Wo bekomme ich denn dieses Forellimehl und das Paniermehl von Top Secret?

VG und schon mal danke Kati für den Tipp...


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Top Secret Paniermehl gibt's in Angelgeschäften; Tüten v. 1 & 3 kg kenn ich und als Sackware ist's auch zu kriegen.
Es mag aber durchaus auch anderes Paniermehl gut funktionieren!
Ich hab halt nur mit dem Supermarktzeugs nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da der Teig trotz sehr kräftiger Bindeeigenschaften bei mir nicht zufriedenstellend ausfiel.
Vielleicht gibt's direkt beim Bäcker ein Feinmehliges, was gut funkioniert und einfacher/günstiger zu beschaffen ist.

Andere Grundfuttermixe/-mehle als Alternative zum Paniermehl wären auch Experimente wert.

Und Andals Tipp mit Gluten teste ich auf jeden Fall!

Forellimehl ist gemalene Forellipellets (s. Artikel). Die Pellets gibt's im Angelladen oder günstiger als Sackware im Landhandel (z.B. Raiffeisen).


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Sagt mal,
wo habt Ihr die positiven Erfahrungen gemacht ?
An Gewässern die massiv besetzt werden (die Fische also diese Art von Nahrung aus der Aufzucht kennen) oder auch an Gewässern, welche kaum besetzt werden b.z.w. vielleicht sogar mit Fischarten die definitv nicht besetzt wurden ?


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Nein Horst, keine Sorge.
Auch wenn der Begriff "Forelli" gedanklich schnell mit "Forellenpuff" assoziiert wird, hat das von mir Beschriebene nix damit zu tun. Meine Truppe und ich fischen damit in ganz normalen Vereinsgewässern; Seen, Kanäle, Flüsse & Altarme.

Ob eine Schleie, die ich fange, mal irgendwann als Besatzfisch ins Gewässer kam oder durch natürliche Vermehrung entstand, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Spätestens die Brassen, Döbel, etc. sind alle natürlichen Ursprungs.
Der schwerste mir bekannte Karpfen, den ein Kumpel von mir mit Forelliteig fing, hatte 33Pfd. Selbst wenn der mal als mit Pellets vollgemopster K3er besetzt wurde, wie viel Jahre mag das her sein?
Ob Friedfische überhaupt mit Pellets in Fischzuchten aufgezogen werden, weiß ich nicht. Ebenso nicht, ob die Besatzfische in 'meinen' Gewässern aus Zucht oder Abfischungen aus anderen Gewässern stammen.
Ich glaube somit nicht, dass "Erinnerungen, Gewöhnung, usw." mit der Fängigkeit von dem Zeugs etwas zu tun haben.

Ausnahme: der Stör, welchen du im Artikel siehst, ist natürlich ein Besatzfisch, der in diesem Jahr ins Vereinsgewässer gesetzt wurde.

Ich habe nix gegen Forellenseen od. sonstige Angelpuffs, würde jedoch _nie_ als Autor in solchen Gewässern fischen und einen Praxisbericht daraus basteln _ohne_ zu erwähnen, dass Erfahrungen, Bilder, usw. zu einem solchen Gewässer gehören!

Solche Heldentaten gibt es, manche sind mir persönlich bekannt. Ich habe jedoch den Anspruch an mich selbst, authentische Berichte zu verfassen.


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Daci, wat nehm ich denn bloß pro cm Schleie? |kopfkrat



Unter 50cm schonmal garnichts, sind ja fast noch Köderfische die Guden |supergri
50-60 kriegste schonmal n warmen Händedruck und bei ü60 kriegste pro cm nen Bier 
Sollte es nochmal soweit kommen und tatsächlich deine Wunderpampe im Spiel gewesen sein meld ich mich.


----------



## gründler (14. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Moin

Rama und Eier entwickeln die gleichen eigenschaften wie Gluten bei der herstellung von Forelliteig,auch das auflösen wird dadurch verlangsamt.

#h


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Petri,

habe einen alten Bericht über die Teigherstellung gefunden.
Darin heißt es:"Die Menge der Eier sollte so bemessen sein,daß sich ohne weitere Zugabe von anderen Flüssigkeiten ein geschmeidiger Teig ergibt."#h

Gruß 
Kauli 11


----------



## Sascha89 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

so mein versuch an der lippe mit dem teig blieb leider erfolglos, jedoch waren alle anderen köder an dem tag genauso erfolglos.
werds natürlich weiter probieren #h


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Ist ja nun die Zeit, an Verbesserungen für die nächste Saison zu stricken. 
Habe in zig Läden nach *Gluten* (Weizenkleber) gesucht, den Andal empfohlen hatte (und hätte vermutlich mal in eine Bäckerei reinspringen sollen, die tatsächlich noch selbst backen). 

Aber heut mal bei ebay geschaut, da gibt's das auch; 250gr so um 1,50€, 500gr. ca. 2,50€. Hab mir mal ein Pfund bestellt (mit Versand dann 5 Tacken, was soll's) und freu mich drauf, damit als Zutat zu experimentieren.
Der Teig soll dadurch ja deutlich zäher/gummiartiger werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Dann mach mal `ne Probemischung wenn das Zeug da ist und berichte.#6|wavey:


----------



## Snoopy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Bei http://www.nb-angelsport.de/ gibts Black/Red Halibut Pelletmehl. 
5kg kosten 13€ 
Das Mehl gibts zwar net im Onlinshop, aber evtl auf Anfrage!?

Habs mir erst selbst gekauft und damit lässt sich mit etwas Semmelmehl, ein klasse Teig herstellen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann mach mal `ne Probemischung wenn das Zeug da ist und berichte.


So, die Pfund-Tüte Gluten (über ebay gekauft) hat den Winter über auf ihren Verbrauch gewartet, grad mal die erste Mischung damit gemacht.

Ca.
2 Teile Forellimehl
2 Teile TS-Paniermehl
1 Teil Gluten
3-4 Teile (Koch-)Wasser (vom Hanf)
+ Knobipulver, TS-Animals-Muschellockstoff, kristallines Betain

Bei den ersten Knetversuchen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das gar nix wird, hab dann aber die angesetzte Mischung erst mal 30Min. stehen und ziehen lassen und siehe da, schon deutlich besser. Erst Ballen wurden nach längerem Kneten schön fest.

Hab dann den Fehler gemacht, auf die restl. lockere Mischung noch Betain-Melasse zu kippen. Anstatt zusätzlich zu kleben, verschlechterte es die Bindung; seltsam |kopfkrat
Manchmal hab ich fertige Teigkugeln in der Melasse nur gedipt, sie aber bislang nicht in der Mischung selbst verarbeitet.
Mit hineingezupfter Watte + viel Kneterei wurd die Konsistenz aber wieder gut hakenfähig.

Der extrem süssliche Geruch der Melasse übertönt (leider?) den fischig-knobigen Eigengeruch des Mixes. Vielleicht war das kein Tor oder die Kombi süß-herb ist evtl. besser als 'nur' fischig, mal schauen.

Teigklümpchen im Wasserglas verhält sich fantastisch: nach 5Min. sind reichlich gelöste Stoffe zu erkennen, Wasser trübt sich. Auch nach 20Min. ist die deutlich kleiner gewordene Restkugel noch hakenfest.

Teigklumpen + restliche lockere Mischung darf nun im Kühlschrank noch ziehen.
Sa. gehts zum Einsatz, hoffentlich sind die Schleien schon munter.
#a


----------



## the-big-o (22. März 2012)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Freue mich auf den Praxisbericht ! :m


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Na, den gab's ja schon. 
Ist nun quasi nur ein Tuning mit dem von Andal empfohlenen Gluten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2012)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Danke Katja.|supergri

Das mit der Melasse kenne ich. Die übertönt alle anderen Aromen.....|bla:


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da ich durch Andals Empfehlungen Pellets von der Baywa zum Feedern zu nutzen derart angefixt wurde, mich dieses Thema einfach nicht loslassen will und ich mir für dieses Jahr sowieso vorgenommen habe häufiger anzusitzen (Fried-, wie Raubfisch), statt mit der Spinnrute lange Wanderungen zu unternehmen, bin ich irgendwann auf Katis Beitrag in der Anglerpraxis gestoßen.
 Ich muss einfach mal sagen: *Danke*|wavey:
 Tolles Thema, super interessant...da musste ich diesen Thread einfach mal wieder hochholen.
 Zumal Zuhause der gerade angelieferte Sack Aqua Uni 6mm von der Baywa liegt und heute Abend (teilweise) zu Teig verarbeitet wird.

 Daumen hoch #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Sooo...die ersten Teigversuche sind durchaus geglückt. 
Die Baywa "Forellis" enthalten 45% Rohprotein, 2% punkte mehr als in dem aqua uni pdf, das ich bei der Baywa runtergeladen habe.
Kann nur von Vorteil sein.

Die 6mm Pellets:





Und nach 10 Minuten im Wasser:





Selbst nach 45 Minuten im Wasser haben sie noch etwa 80% ihrer Struktur. 
Lassen sich jedoch mit den Fingern zerdrücken. 

Den Teig habe ich erstellt, indem ich Forellis im Mixer gemahlen habe. Menge nach Bauchgefühl.
Dazu etwas gemahlene Haferflocken...auch nach Bauchgefühl dosiert.
Abgerundet mit etwas Paniermehl.
2 Eier, etwas Öl und ein wenig Wasser haben dann diese 120mm Teigkugel ergeben:




Gekocht ergäbe die sicher einen ordentlichen Boilie :-D
Das ganze in eine Keramikschale gedrückt, ewas Wasser dazu geträufelt, damit der Teig nicht austrocknet, mit Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt und dann in den Kühlschrank bugsiert. 

Also die Matscherei hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht...im Grunde bin ich jetzt schon felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass ich da einen super Köder habe.


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Sieht gut aus.
Dann lass mal hören was damit gefangen wird [emoji6]


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Ich werde morgen  3 Stunden am See sein. 
Mal am Wasser testen.
Letztes Wochenende gab es leider nicht mal einen Zupfer (auf Maden).

Die 6mm Pellets lassen sich mit einem Boiliebohrer sehr gut durchbohren. In Verbindung mit der Eigenschaft gut 45 Minuten "in Form" zu bleiben, könnte ich mir vorstellen sie auch als Hakenköder zu verwenden.

Und in Wasser eingeweicht machen sie sich bestimmt auch gut im Feederfutter.
Das wird dann evtl. Montag am Rhein getestet.


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Hallo,
meine Frau und ich nehmen Forelli schon länger. Im Futter und auch pur. Ob Schleie, Karpfen,Aal und Weißfisch. Die 6mm Pellets halten auch gut im Pelletband. Da ich die Pellets bei allen obengenannten Fischen schon beim ausnehmen im Magen gefunden habe, ist die Wirkung bewiesen. Forelli ist nur zu empfehlen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## ronram (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Dann lass mal hören was damit gefangen wird [emoji6]


Heute Vormittag leider nichts.
Aber es gab leichte Zupfer. Werden wohl Kleinstfische gewesen sein, die am Teig rumgenuckelt haben.

Der Teig hat super am Haken gehalten. Ich war echt erstaunt. Mehrere Würfe waren kein Problem (leichte Posenmontage).
An der Feederrute hat sich ein durchgebohrtes Forelli am Haken sehr gut gehalten.


----------



## hanzz (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forelliteig - der perfekte Köder?*

Na, da haste doch schon Mal eine gute Konsistenz. Und Interesse war da.

Temperaturen sind allerdings auch arg gesunken.

Bin weiter gespannt. Viel Erfolg und Spaß weiterhin.


----------

